#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Zina Dadouia vrijdag ook aanwezig op maroc diamonds te Zoetermeer.

## fantheman

*Graag van te voren reserveren dat kan op nr. 06-45998714* 

Programma.

Live uit Zina daoudia 
Layla Chakir.
Chebba Nassira.
Ramy Lapach.
Hassan Twil (280 voor de ervarings deskundige onder ons)

27 april zal er ook een surprise artiest optreden deze word die avond pas bekent.

Voor alle info vragen of opmerkingen voeg onze Face book toe.druk op onderstaande link.


Marocdiamonds Diamond | Facebook[/B]

[/QUOTE]

----------

